# NOS misc Proto tools wanted



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I am looking to fill out the lost, or missing Proto sockets and wrenches in my sets. Scoured Ebay and grabbed a few but i am still looking for some. Due to sentimental and OCD reasons i would like them to match. If any of you know of a mom and pop hardware store that has had Proto for years can you give me a heads up? Maybe a phone number? thanks


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Grainger handles Proto, or used too but won't be new old stock.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Me likes the older proto tools, and Armstrong, and snap on, and Mac, and matco, and blackhawk, and blue point, and Williams, and even craftsman.....I guess I like older (when nothing but rice was made n ROC) tools period. eBay is the place.....good luck


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Canton, TX has an enormous flea market called First Monday. It actually runs thru the weekend prior to the first Monday of every month. There are multiple dealers that each have mountains of old tools. You could spend days going thru everything. I know of this because I used to live south of Dallas, a little over an hour from Canton. If you're ever on vacation down in Texas...

Any flea market is a potential source for old tools.

Also, try placing a Wanted ad on Craigslist.

Gary


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I have heard of those flea markets but nothing of the sort up here. I have been watching ebay for quite awhile but no real luck. Craigslist is not popular up here, but we do have something similar called Kijiji. Maybe i'll try an ad on there or one of the tool related forums.


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

My wife loves Canton we use to go several times a year. Yes they have to s of tools there and you can find great bargains at times. My dad has tons of proto tools, I love them. When I working on something I grab them first, a lil aggravating to him ;-). If you do decide to come down here to canton let me know as there's a few more places like that but smaller that you can try also.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

A short 2500 mile drive away.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

If you ever find your way into edmonton there used to be a couple pawn shops on 118th that had bins of loose sockets and wrenches. May find some there.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Supa Dexta said:


> If you ever find your way into edmonton there used to be a couple pawn shops on 118th that had bins of loose sockets and wrenches. May find some there.


Thanks I have been down to a few there, unfortunately most of what i'm needing is not really common. Just bought a few cheaper pieces to fill in for now. Somewhere i know there is a store of old Proto stock.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

And the owner is still holding out hoping for someone like you to show up one day. Hope you guys meet.


----------

